# Boating buddies in Durango



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Just wondering if there are any women in Durango who like to run the town run in the afternoon and play at all the play spots. I'm looking for some boating buddies. I can be at the river as early as 4:00.
Lisa


----------



## jaffee (Mar 14, 2007)

*thank goodness!!!!*



ag3dw said:


> Just wondering if there are any women in Durango who like to run the town run in the afternoon and play at all the play spots. I'm looking for some boating buddies. I can be at the river as early as 4:00.
> Lisa


 
hi lisa,
i just moved to aztec, nm and don't know anybody out here. i'm a beginner kayaker but won't let myself get into anything too crazy so for the most part i can hold my own. i work until 5 so i can meet you at 5:30pm in durango whenever. let me know if you are interested.

maren
[email protected]


----------



## kris10 (Jun 8, 2007)

I work in Durango and can definitely go after work some days. I will be kayking the Animas, 32nd down to the new take out near Home Depot on Saturday (June 9th), so if you want to meet up with us, let me know.


----------



## jaffee (Mar 14, 2007)

*saturday boating, durango*

what time are you guys putting in?

maren


----------



## kris10 (Jun 8, 2007)

We are meeting at the take out at 10am. Call me at 903-9810 if you guys want to join us.

Kristen


----------



## jaffee (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't think I can make it today, but I will definitely call you this week.

Maren


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

*Friday afternoon*

I'm planning on going out Friday afternoon about 4:00. I'll just go down to Kahuna if I'm alone, but if one of you ladies wants to meet me at the take-out at 4:00 we could run a shuttle up to 9th or thereabouts. I'm in a siverish element. I'll check this post during the day at work in case anyone responds.
Lisa


----------



## jaffee (Mar 14, 2007)

hey lisa,
i am going to do my best to sneak out of work early so i can go with you. Just to be sure, you are talking about the take-out behind 4 Corners right?

Maren


----------



## jaffee (Mar 14, 2007)

damn, boss came back early. thought i was going to be able to play hooky!


----------

